# Billow v2 Nano



## BumbleBee (14/9/15)

I got to get me one of these... 

http://www.eciggity.com/billow-v2-nano-rta-by-ehpro-eciggity/




We had an overwhelming number of requests from our fellow vapers and so we made it happen. We bring you the Billow v2 Nano RTA! All of the features are identical to the Billow v2 RTA except its shorter and holds 3.2ml of e-liquid. The glass section still tapers out measuring 23mm in diameter and the base and the top cap of the Billow v2 Nano RTA are still 22mm in diameter allowing it to still sit flush on all of your 22mm mods!

*Features:*


New barrel and groove exterior design with two piece chimney
Rebuild and make adjustments to your wick and coils without dumping out your juice
Deck is designed with cotton grooves for convenient wick placement
No more screws to fill juice or adjust airflow
Adjustable Airflow Ring
Peek Insulator for low sub-ohm durability
Bigger Airflow Hole on the Airflow Ring and Deck
Wide Bore Delrin Base Drip Tip
3.2ml Capacity

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (15/9/15)

SOOOOOO excited!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spikester (15/9/15)

Anyone know if this will come as a "short kit" like the billow v1 had the option for?


----------



## KieranD (15/9/15)

No Nano Kit available - unfortunately will be required to buy a new tank


----------



## Kyle mccahon (15/9/15)

Looks great, any idea on the pricing?


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/15)

Kyle mccahon said:


> Looks great, any idea on the pricing?


Seems that the nano is only 1 dollar less than the normal billow v2. So my guess the price would be around R480 or so depending on the exchange rate.


----------



## Snape of Vape (17/9/15)

http://www.eciggity.com/billow-v2-rta-nano-kit/

@KieranD @Spikester 
Would this not work?


----------



## Spikester (17/9/15)

Yeah that would definitely work... anyone gonna bring these in?


----------



## KieranD (18/9/15)

I shall ask about availability guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

